# What do you think of this "solution" to running out of yarn?



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

Dear Friends - I know better, but I made the mistake of thinking I had enough yarn (by weight) to make a baby afghan. Length of yarn was not stated on the label. Being at the halfway point, I can see that the afghan will not be as long as I would like. I am thinking of inserting a panel about 2/3 of the way down with the word "b a b y" knitted across it. I would be using a medium shade from the same color family. I would then finish the afghan with the first (lighter) color. Do you think this solution would scream out "misfit" and "poor planning" or do you think it might work? Thanks for your thoughts! Karen


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

It would work You can put it in the middle or top or bottom of blanket.


----------



## chrshnsen (Nov 7, 2011)

Because you are planning on putting it at the midpoint I think it will look planned. So smart of you to be aware so early that you will run short of yarn. It would have looked funny if you had to tack on a different color at the end.


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

I think it should be great! No one will know that the blanket was not designed that way but you!


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

That should work out and look very nice.


----------



## Honey Meadows (Nov 8, 2014)

When life gives you Lemons, make Lemonade! Good for you!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't know why it wouldn't work. It will look like a panel afghan which I make all the time with different colors.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

What if you put the families last name where you wanted to put baby? Then it could be used for any baby that came along, and would be a great heirloom.


----------



## munwispy (Sep 4, 2011)

I think it would look great! Who would know tht it wasn't the pattern...only you, and now us, but we aren't talking


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Should look great in the middle!


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

I like it. Great idea and good planning!


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

I would think it would look great on any third of the blanket, not just the middle. Please post a picture when you are done. Good luck.


----------



## skitty's_mum (Sep 30, 2013)

If you've got enough of your original yarn it would look good with both colours in the border


----------



## Mejarrett (May 3, 2013)

I think it would look planned and be quite unique. :thumbup:


----------



## zoe (Mar 31, 2011)

How clever you are! it will look great


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

I think that's a fabulous idea--and I really like the idea of the family name!


----------



## ncowie (Aug 27, 2013)

I think it's a great idea. It would look even more planned if you placed the section where you plan to, nearer what's currently the bottom edge but write the name upside down as you're knitting it in now. That way when it's placed on baby with the name 'right side up', it's nearer the top of the blanket and the name section is more visible as it lays over baby, than if it was in the pooling of the blanket in the bottom section of the blankie. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Good idea - I think it'll look planned. Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

you should try it!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup: :idea:


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

Is the baby already born, or known-gender named? Use the baby's name instead of "baby."


----------



## AlKhor_Q (Jan 21, 2015)

Great. Another idea . . . Continue the main color down each side while putting the "Baby" motif in center block. I used this concept on purpose and put the recipient's (my grandson) name in the center block. He liked it very much.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Do you know the bay's name?

I think your idea is great.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Good idea. I like the "Baby" idea, instead of the family name. In this day and age of divorce, multiple parents, etc., not to mention longer surnames. 
Baby can be used for any baby.


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

it will be a unique design element !


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

I agree - it's a great idea!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

babsbarb said:


> Good idea. I like the "Baby" idea, instead of the family name. In this day and age of divorce, multiple parents, etc., not to mention longer surnames.
> Baby can be used for any baby.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I agree 100%.


----------



## jacinta1916 (Oct 19, 2014)

It is a wonderful idea.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I wouldn't put any name on it for security reasons, I think that the word baby is a great idea though.


----------



## calmlake (May 16, 2011)

IMHO not the word baby for me because they soon grow past that stage. 

Parents may want to put it on the child's lap over the car seat, the stroller, or maybe use for the child's nap time in a couple years. 

Two contrasting bands of colour would make the blanket timeless.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

I like your idea!


----------



## emr521 (Nov 30, 2012)

I did a similar thing and used a pattern with an angel in the middle of the blanket.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I think it's a very creative way and don't feel it will detract from the main part of the throw..Great Idea :thumbup:


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I think it would look fine!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I think it will look great, what a clever idea. 

If knit into the blanket and not sewed in, will look like part of the pattern.

Great thinking.


----------



## valwirral (Feb 8, 2012)

This is called *Artistic Licence*, go for it, sounds just right.


----------



## Feigy (Apr 26, 2014)

It sounds like a good idea to me, but I particularly like the suggestion of putting the family's last name on that panel.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

I'd say it looks like it was planned that way if you insert it into the middle.


----------



## cd4player (Jul 29, 2011)

Sounds like a "design element" to me! Go for it!


----------



## zoomie (Aug 7, 2014)

No reason why it wouldn't look good, I think middle would be best, can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Sounds even better than the original. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Kolby (Jan 22, 2011)

I think it is a great idea! Please post picture when you finish!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I think this is a wonderful solution and would look lovely.


----------



## fusyarn (Jan 22, 2015)

I would put whatever I added in more in the center and carry the main color down the edges. You have a lot of great ideas to work with above.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

That would work. It would also work on an end within the border and look as if planned.


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

KarenLeigh said:


> Dear Friends - I know better, but I made the mistake of thinking I had enough yarn (by weight) to make a baby afghan. Length of yarn was not stated on the label. Being at the halfway point, I can see that the afghan will not be as long as I would like. I am thinking of inserting a panel about 2/3 of the way down with the word "b a b y" knitted across it. I would be using a medium shade from the same color family. I would then finish the afghan with the first (lighter) color. Do you think this solution would scream out "misfit" and "poor planning" or do you think it might work? Thanks for your thoughts! Karen


great idea


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

This is a great solution.


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

Sounds like a good solution. You could put several things in the space: XOXOX, moons & stars, baby foot prints etc etc. If I have this problem, I hope I remember this solution.


----------



## golfgranny (Sep 19, 2014)

Clever idea. Show us how it looks when you have finished.


----------



## Lubbieisme (Oct 30, 2014)

Super idea. Go for it!


----------



## mmccamant (Jul 17, 2011)

Gini_knits said:


> I think it should be great! No one will know that the blanket was not designed that way but you!


And now all of us!


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

I think that's a great idea! Post a photo when you have completed it. I'd love to see it.


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

That's a very clever solution and I believe it will work very well.


----------



## KnitIdea (Aug 31, 2011)

I think that is a great idea. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Livingwaters (Jun 14, 2011)

No error, just art changing things for the better, I bet they like it even better.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Karen, I am contemplating the same situation with a prayer shawl I am knitting and have decided that what you describe is the way to proceed. I may do two complementary color inserts rather than one as you describe but I like your idea of the middle section with BABY in it.



KarenLeigh said:


> Dear Friends - I know better, but I made the mistake of thinking I had enough yarn (by weight) to make a baby afghan. Length of yarn was not stated on the label. Being at the halfway point, I can see that the afghan will not be as long as I would like. I am thinking of inserting a panel about 2/3 of the way down with the word "b a b y" knitted across it. I would be using a medium shade from the same color family. I would then finish the afghan with the first (lighter) color. Do you think this solution would scream out "misfit" and "poor planning" or do you think it might work? Thanks for your thoughts! Karen


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

That would look very nice - great solution


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

It sounds like a perfect solution and it will be unique and look planned -- I love the idea.


----------



## katyboom (Feb 27, 2013)

This is what I did when I found I Had bought two different colours of yarn... (Never trust your sense of colour, check the number)
The dark is denim blue and the light is a steel blue. I didn't want to have an abrupt change in the colours.


----------



## katyboom (Feb 27, 2013)

This is what I did when I found I had bought two different colours of yarn... (Never trust your sense of colour, check the number)
The dark is denim blue and the light is a steel blue. I didn't want to have an abrupt change in the colours.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Very nice!



katyboom said:


> This is what I did when I found I had bought two different colours of yarn... (Never trust your sense of colour, check the number)
> The dark is denim blue and the light is a steel blue. I didn't want to have an abrupt change in the colours.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Sounds good to me and it will look like it was meant to be there!


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

Sounds like a design element to me...


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Agree with busy girl


----------



## Lillian Cusentino (Jan 9, 2015)

What a good idea I think it would work out fine. Show a picture of it when you finish. Lily


----------



## joaniebeadgood (Mar 19, 2013)

When this happens to me I generally put a neutral color border or fringes on it to make it larger. Your idea sounds better for a baby blanket.


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Brilliant! Go for it!


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

I think that is a wonderful idea even when you have plenty of yarn but why not put 'baby" and then the last name of the family to make it more personal?


----------



## MAGSBISH (Jul 1, 2012)

I think it would be a brilliant idea !


----------



## skitty's_mum (Sep 30, 2013)

katyboom said:


> This is what I did when I found I had bought two different colours of yarn... (Never trust your sense of colour, check the number)
> The dark is denim blue and the light is a steel blue. I didn't want to have an abrupt change in the colours.


I love this idea - it looks planned from the start


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Good thinking. I would prefer baby's name to make it more personal.


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

sounds great!


----------



## cottonginniestudio (Nov 25, 2011)

love the idea!


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

Very smart and it will look great. Wish I had thought of that. I had a similar problem and put band (1 skein) of variegated yarn, then 2 skeins of solid cream and then another band of the variegated yarn. Looked really nice. I like the idea of family name. A really nice touch.


----------



## Lillysmom (Aug 9, 2011)

I think it's a great idea! You might want to put a border around the blanket in the second color to balance it out.


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

Sounds lik e a plan.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Great idea. I make charity baby blankets and I'm a big believer in stripes for using up odd bits of yarn and making yarn stretch.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Sounds like a GREAT solution to me!

Hazel


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

munwispy said:


> I think it would look great! Who would know tht it wasn't the pattern...only you, and now us, but we aren't talking


This is how great designs are created!😊👍


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Sounds like a good plan. As already mentioned, since you realized early on that you wouldn't have enough yarn, and can place it in the center, it won't look like an afterthought or "fix" at all. If you have enough yarn to do a little design or border near the top and bottom edges of that center part with your original yarn, it will make it blend in better and make it more of a design element. You could also do the edging around the afghan with the second color to tie it all together.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think it will scream, "Special Design!"



KarenLeigh said:


> Dear Friends - I know better, but I made the mistake of thinking I had enough yarn (by weight) to make a baby afghan. Length of yarn was not stated on the label. Being at the halfway point, I can see that the afghan will not be as long as I would like. I am thinking of inserting a panel about 2/3 of the way down with the word "b a b y" knitted across it. I would be using a medium shade from the same color family. I would then finish the afghan with the first (lighter) color. Do you think this solution would scream out "misfit" and "poor planning" or do you think it might work? Thanks for your thoughts! Karen


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

cabbagehome said:


> What if you put the families last name where you wanted to put baby? Then it could be used for any baby that came along, and would be a great heirloom.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

chrshnsen said:


> Because you are planning on putting it at the midpoint I think it will look planned. So smart of you to be aware so early that you will run short of yarn. It would have looked funny if you had to tack on a different color at the end.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

If only you knew the name of the baby, that would be even better!


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

I think it would work just fine. You could also put the baby's name in that mid panel to customize it. You could also trim around the entire blanket with the center panel color to tie it all in. We've all been there - thinking we had plenty of yarn only to find out we didn't!


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

cabbagehome said:


> What if you put the families last name where you wanted to put baby? Then it could be used for any baby that came along, and would be a great heirloom.


Love that idea!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

katyboom said:


> This is what I did when I found I had bought two different colours of yarn... (Never trust your sense of colour, check the number)
> The dark is denim blue and the light is a steel blue. I didn't want to have an abrupt change in the colours.


Very attractive transition from one color to another! :thumbup:


----------



## Nannyshirl (May 11, 2013)

Sounds like It would look great - if you have enough yarn perhaps you could keep the side edging / border going and set the contrast panel within in?


----------



## star_stitcher5 (Oct 28, 2013)

Great idea! It will look just fine post a pic of the finished piece here if you can, would love to see it!


----------



## charbooth (Jan 9, 2015)

KarenLeigh - I think your idea is terrific - when I purchase yarn for a project - I always buy 'one more skein' just for insurance - usually I can return the unused skein to the yarn shop where I do most of my purchases or I just add it to my 'stash' - this avoids a lot of nervousness for me.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Brilliant idea. It will look great no matter where you place "baby".


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Great idea ! &#128077;


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

another idea would be the last name in duplicate stitch so it could be removed if desired


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Excellent idea. Please share a picture when you've finished your project.


----------



## CalifJane (Jul 28, 2011)

I think it's a very cleve idea!


----------



## C3G (Sep 24, 2014)

A shortfall is an opportunity to bring a project to a new level. The suggestions you receive will make will make your blanket amazing.


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

I vote Middle of Blanket. I also agree with putting the last name on it also. If not that then some other word to make it unique. My first thought was Baby "Girl or Boy" if you know what the baby is going to be. But then it wouldn't be interchangeable for that Heirloom type of thing, as suggested above about putting last name on. Maybe "Precious Baby" or something like that.

Whatever I still vote for the middle of blanket. lol
Sue


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

That was a brilliant idea. I would prefer it in the middle of the blanket.


----------



## mary j williams (Jan 22, 2015)

As a designer of many baby blankets I really like this thoughtful idea.


----------



## Laujob (Sep 5, 2014)

Dear Karen Leigh,
I have done that very thing --putting in a panel in the center of a baby blanket. It works very well, especially if you use the intarsia method of working the yarns together. I did not change my pattern, but only the color, for the first times I needed to do this. The last time, last year, I put a white solid pattern in the center of wide blue lace on all sides. Good luck. It is a cold wind that blows no good! It could be a very fortunate experience that you ran short of yarn!


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

I think it will look great. Good luck. (I ran out of yarn on a sweater and had to rip it out as there was no clever fix. Lucky you, to get such a break.) :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

And please let us see the beautiful finished blanket.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Great solution! I did pretty much the same thing on a baby blanket a few years ago! I hope to see a photo when you are finished!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Great idea and the recipient will think that you designed it that way just for the family. Clever girl! :thumbup:


----------



## Sally15 (Dec 24, 2013)

good idea :thumbup:


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

katyboom said:


> This is what I did when I found I had bought two different colours of yarn... (Never trust your sense of colour, check the number)
> The dark is denim blue and the light is a steel blue. I didn't want to have an abrupt change in the colours.


Katy, love your design!!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

If you know the babies name use that instead of baby.


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

Good idea, using the baby's name.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

It sounds like it would work beautifully.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

A very clever idea! Please post a photo when you are finished.


----------



## hillclimber222 (Oct 7, 2014)

I did that on my granddaughters blanket! The original yarn was variegated pink cream and taupe and I put a few rows of cream, then double the rows of pink, and another few rows of cream. Put her first and middle names on the cream strips. Everybody really liked it!


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Sounds like a great idea to me :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Celtic Vic (Dec 13, 2012)

That sounds like a great solution!


----------



## TarLanding (Feb 6, 2014)

Sounds great. How about last name such as BABY SMITH.


----------



## megross (Jun 3, 2013)

Nancyn said:


> I would think it would look great on any third of the blanket, not just the middle. Please post a picture when you are done. Good luck.


I agree, I pictured the strip about one or two thirds down, or even on the bottom, with a small strip of the original color under that. But great idea wherever you put it, and yes, post pix.


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

KarenLeigh- I think your idea is a great one to solve your dilemma! Good thinkin' ! : )


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

I don't know if anyone else suggested this, but if the 
baby is already born and you know the name, I would put
the babies name in that section, and personalize it.
If you can't, the it would be just as lovely with your
plan, hope to see the finished project.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm sure it would work and look good.


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

I think that would be a great solution. Even better I think if you wrote the word baby facing up and down, If you can picture that.


----------



## Roseywine (Dec 31, 2014)

Great way to solve your problem. I think it will look planned.


----------



## lilytucker (Nov 16, 2014)

Sounds beautiful.... these things happen all the time when yarn is involved. Your plan sounds like a design element! Happy knitting.


----------



## Happy Grandma (Aug 29, 2013)

It will look planned; it IS planned, just not before you started. I do things like this all the time. If I am further along than you and realize I won't have enough, I work in a little of the color with which I will substitute, then use the old color, then the new color. I do this until I run out of the old, then continue with the new. Sometimes, if it is appropriate for the pattern, I work in two new colors.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I think this is an excellent idea. It is great that you planned this before running out of wool. Well done.


----------



## dragonfliee (Aug 5, 2011)

I think it would be a fabulous solution


----------

